# Words to live by...



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

BucketofSteam said:


> Meaning that the Landlord wouldn't have to pay him extra for sensible things?
> 
> If that is the case can the landlord be held liable if any of their things were ruined?


Depends on if Renters Insurance was involved...


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Guaranteed this was a Craigslist I'll do it for 50$ kinda deal

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

SectorSecurity said:


> Guaranteed this was a Craigslist I'll do it for 50$ kinda deal
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I dunno about that, the one thing I will say is that he didn't go screw this I'm out of here, once the pipe burst.

Normally that is what those guys will do.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

BucketofSteam said:


> I dunno about that, the one thing I will say is that he didn't go screw this I'm out of here, once the pipe burst.
> 
> Normally that is what those guys will do.


True I was expecting the I have to get something from the truck followed by tires squeeling

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

SectorSecurity said:


> Guaranteed this was a Craigslist I'll do it for 50$ kinda deal
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk




I dunno that a renter would hire anyone to do any kind of maintenance.

I still think flunkee apartment manager


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

Mordekyle said:


> I dunno that a renter would hire anyone to do any kind of maintenance.
> 
> I still think flunkee apartment manager
> 
> ...


I think that he meant that the landlord hired a craigslist guy to fix it.

Actually I do have a question, don't apartment buildings normally have a water shut off that's separate from the cities?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I think the angle stop was hanging on by a thread. He was the unlucky plumber to find that out.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I doubt a plumber wouldn't work on an angle stop with the water on, heck not many people would. Maybe he was just swapping out a faucet line but even then there's no guarantee the valve will shut the water off. Expensive mess and the guy is probably not insured.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

The amount of water pressure is what I don't get. I think it is fake. I'm not a plumber though, so is that normal water pressure?

And I can see it. He goes to fix it, the cheap assed landlord says I ain't paying to turn it off, its a simple fix. He goes for it and oops.

Besides, where do you have to pay to turn the water off? Seems like a really crap system. Emergency water leak or toilet overflows and you can't turn it off with the leaky stop. How do you not flood a building? Seems goofy to me.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> The amount of water pressure is what I don't get. I think it is fake.  I'm not a plumber though, so is that normal water pressure?
> 
> And I can see it. He goes to fix it, the cheap assed landlord says I ain't paying to turn it off, its a simple fix. He goes for it and oops.
> 
> Besides, where do you have to pay to turn the water off? Seems like a really crap system. Emergency water leak or toilet overflows and you can't turn it off with the leaky stop. How do you not flood a building? Seems goofy to me.


Sometimes one needs to coordinate with a superintendent to shut off the lateral. More time, and need to notify other units in advance.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I have seen that kind of water pressure ask me how I know

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

SectorSecurity said:


> I have seen that kind of water pressure ask me how I know
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Did you cut a pipe on accident?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

That video is hilarious, must have been kinda hot getting that right in the face.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

BucketofSteam said:


> Did you cut a pipe on accident?


We did a remodel one time where we needed to drill some 1/2" holes through a steel beam to bolt a bracket to. We were gonna wait to open up the other side of the wall, as it was a finished area. Little did we know, a couple of one inch copper lines were running tight against the back side of the beam. As the bit went through the beam, it pierced one of those lines, and shot a powerful stream of water right back through the hole. Luckily, we got to the shut off within 30 seconds.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I was changing the bathtub faucet and with it all apart and valves wide open I turned the water back on to wash my hands.

Water came shooting out of the pipe and all over my new drywall

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

SectorSecurity said:


> I was changing the bathtub faucet and with it all apart and valves wide open I turned the water back on to wash my hands.
> 
> Water came shooting out of the pipe and all over my new drywall
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I lived at my house about 4 years before I checked the water pressure. I kept blowing garden hoses and went through a couple faucets before I realized it may be high. It clocked in @ 130psi and I couldn't believe my eyes. I quickly installed a regulator at the main at set it at 65. Anything over 80 should be regulated. 

Funny story, when I remodeled my own 2nd flr. bath, I forgot to to put the retainer clip in a Moen 1222, went and turned the water on... POW, that sucker shot out and water was blasting all over my new hardie install and then all over the floor. Thank god the tub caught most of it, but still a mess.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> I think the angle stop was hanging on by a thread. He was the unlucky plumber to find that out.


You know...the more I think about this poor chap, the more I think you might be right. If that is the case, I do feel sorry for him.

At the yard the other day, one of the guys was closing the valve on a 250 gal. off road diesel tank when it literally sheared off in his hand. It was late in the day and everyone was gone except me, the owner and him. 

Freezing friggin' cold out, he calls up to the office screaming the tank is leaking profusely and needs help now. I immediately grabbed a broomstick handle and cut off a wood plug. Grabbed my trusty knife and tapered it as fast as quick draw mcgraw. We jammed that sucker up in the hole and wedged it in with a brick and a few shims until we could get a rubber plug in there. About 50 gals leaked out of the freshly filled tank and it got all over the place including us. When my bud manned the backhoe to grab sand to suck it, a hydraulic line burst on the backhoe...it was spitting out like it was shot 3 times :laughing:

Okay, well then go grab the bobcat!


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Had a hydraulic line burst on a forklift I was driving covered the skid and me in hydraulic oil

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

I'd like to think the guy was trying to close a bad angle stop and it blew. 

I did a lot of work on one military base where every now and then when the plumbers were bleeding convectors the bleeder valve would break off and be shooting 200 degree water out. The only valves were to shut off a cluster of buildings at once, so they would go in the crawl and crimp off the 3/4" copper feeding the individual section of convector to make the repair.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

superseal said:


> I lived at my house about 4 years before I checked the water pressure. I kept blowing garden hoses and went through a couple faucets before I realized it may be high. It clocked in @ 130psi and I couldn't believe my eyes. I quickly installed a regulator at the main at set it at 65. Anything over 80 should be regulated.


Yep. I lived in my house 15 years and never gave it a thought until my hot water tank started a T&P drip. Green grass under the pipe was the first clue. Replaced the valve and it did the same. Then the internal supply pipe blew. 

Bought a pressure gauge at it was 100 psi. and I did the research. The city claims it was always that pressure but I think the new development down the road may have played a role. Installed a regulator and expansion tank with the new h/w tank.


----------

